# Lil Make Up Forever Haul!



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 18, 2008)

so from Make up Forever I got....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry about quality pic from my phone)

Extreme Cleanser
All Mat Base
Lash Fibers
Aqua Eyes in White and Navy ( gotta compare these with the UD 24/7 pencils)
I also got the MUFE kabuki! it is soooo nice. the bristles feel similer to too faced teddy bear hair but they spread easier. i like it much better! Also it comes in a super cute lil case! 

I also ordered these from Sephora which I should be getting tomarrow!


----------



## n_c (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Fantastic haul! The kabuki brush sounds awesome


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 18, 2008)

Your so lucky!!! I am lil obsessed with MUFE, aren't there products great? I love 'All Mat' it's an amazing product! Try out their eyeshadows if you haven't already!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Your so lucky!!! I am lil obsessed with MUFE, aren't there products great? I love 'All Mat' it's an amazing product! Try out their eyeshadows if you haven't already!_

 
I am gonna get some shadows! I just dont know where to start since i have almsot every color in all ranges from mac. dont want to dupe anything! Which foundation do you use all mat with. I am excited to try it~!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 18, 2008)

I use 'all mat' when I wear my mufe mat velvet plus (#20) foundation and I use a little bit less when I wear my mineral makeup, I just love the feeling of it, and it controls oil really well. I know what you mean by not wanting to get what you already have in MAC , their 'matte' shadows are really good because they are INTENSE and they are great for liner and intensifying a look. I like numbers 5,24,92,160,162,101,111,169...<~~~ with most of those I haven't found a mac dupe. HTH


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 18, 2008)

How do you like the all mat base?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I use 'all mat' when I wear my mufe mat velvet plus (#20) foundation and I use a little bit less when I wear my mineral makeup, I just love the feeling of it, and it controls oil really well. I know what you mean by not wanting to get what you already have in MAC , their 'matte' shadows are really good because they are INTENSE and they are great for liner and intensifying a look. I like numbers 5,24,92,160,162,101,111,169...<~~~ with most of those I haven't found a mac dupe. HTH_

 

Thank you so much! Im gonna check out those shades! Thanks for the info on the MAT- im so excited to use it. Im gonna check out your youtube too!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 18, 2008)

*droooooll*

Hey babe do you have any of the MUFE powders? I have the opalescent one that changes colors, the purple one, the turquoise, and the khaki... let me know and I will send you little sample jars!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_*droooooll*

Hey babe do you have any of the MUFE powders? I have the opalescent one that changes colors, the purple one, the turquoise, and the khaki... let me know and I will send you little sample jars!!!_

 
Hey Brittni.. I dont have any. Id love to try them. Tell me what you think. I fell out of love with pigments lately so i guess i avoided getting them for that reason.... hey did you get my package?


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Thank you so much! Im gonna check out those shades! Thanks for the info on the MAT- im so excited to use it. Im gonna check out your youtube too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hon! I'm going to be putting up some newer videos this weekend!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 19, 2008)

oh wow loved them all

enjoy


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

aren't their products great


----------

